# Pazzo come...



## Feder

Ciao.Qualcuno sa dirmi una buona metafora,casomai simpatica,per esprimere il concetto dell'essere pazzo?
Sei più pazzo di un.......?
Sei pazzo quanto.......?

A volte ho sentito dire "sei pazzo come un cavallo"...ma non mi piace molto...perchè il cavallo?


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

pazzo come Orlando...??
Se è un tema di italiano fa la sua figura no?


----------



## Feder

Ehm...grazie comunque...
Qualche suggerimento migliore?


----------



## Carthusian cat

Deve esserci per forza la parola pazzo?
Dalle mie parti si dice:
ESSERE
- fuori come un balcone
         come uno stendino
         come un poggiolo (dialettale)
- folgorato
- fulminato
- bruciato
- malato
- schizzato
- via di testa

Di getto mi vengono in mente questi. Ciao ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

Feder said:


> Ciao.Qualcuno sa dirmi una buona metafora,casomai simpatica,per esprimere il concetto dell'essere pazzo?
> Sei più pazzo di un.......?
> Sei pazzo quanto.......?
> 
> A volte ho sentito dire "sei pazzo come un cavallo"...ma non mi piace molto...perchè il cavallo?


Ma tipo *"pazzo/matto da legare"* come lo vedi?
O se no, esiste l'espressione *"Gli/Le ha preso la mosca"*, usata per dire che qualcuno è diventato improvvisamente matto.
Il fatto è che oltre a "pazzo come un cavallo" non mi pare ci sia altro del genere.


----------



## fiorilù

Feder said:


> Ciao.Qualcuno sa dirmi una buona metafora,casomai simpatica,per esprimere il concetto dell'essere pazzo?
> Sei più pazzo di un.......?
> Sei pazzo quanto.......?
> 
> A volte ho sentito dire "sei pazzo come un cavallo"...ma non mi piace molto...perchè il cavallo?


 

saltare la mosca al naso
o se no "il tale è coperchi"... (batte i coperchi)...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Oppure:
_essere di fuori_ (simile a come ha detto Carthusian cat)
_essere fuso_


----------



## sabrinita85

DrLindenbrock said:


> Oppure:
> _essere di fuori_ (simile a come ha detto Carthusian cat)


In che parte d'Italia si usa* 'essere di fuori'*?


----------



## DrLindenbrock

sabrinita85 said:


> In che parte d'Italia si usa* 'essere di fuori'*?


 
A Roma di sicuro, in Toscana e Umbria mi sembra abbastanza diffuso....ho un'amica di Napoli e anche lei lo usa (riferito a me...  )... mi sembra abbastanza usato, è solo una variante di "essere fuori come un terrazzo/un balcone).


----------



## sabrinita85

DrLindenbrock said:


> A Roma di sicuro, in Toscana e Umbria mi sembra abbastanza diffuso....ho un'amica di Napoli e anche lei lo usa (riferito a me...  )... mi sembra abbastanza usato, è solo una variante di "essere fuori come un terrazzo/un balcone).



Il fatto è che pur vivendo a Roma non l'ho mai sentito: cioè ho sempre sentito "*essere/stare fuori*" senza '_di_'... o forse ho prestato io poca attenzione


----------



## DrLindenbrock

sabrinita85 said:


> Il fatto è che pur vivendo a Roma non l'ho mai sentito: cioè ho sempre sentito "*essere/stare fuori*" senza '_di_'... o forse ho prestato io poca attenzione


 
Direi che sono entrambi molto usati.... la lingua è molto ricca per queste cose


----------



## thaypan82

Pazzo come un *cane idrofobo.*


----------



## claudine2006

Un'altra proposta: _essere fuori di testa._
_Pazzo come un cavallo_ si usa, ma non piace neanche a me.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

claudine2006 said:


> Un'altra proposta: _essere fuori di testa._


 
Giusto! Forse, tra quelle proposte, è una di quelle che si sentono di più!
Avrei quasi voluto averla detta io...  
Scherzo!!!  
Un saluto


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Il fatto è che pur vivendo a Roma non l'ho mai sentito: cioè ho sempre sentito "*essere/stare fuori*" senza '_di_'... o forse ho prestato io poca attenzione


Anch'io sono romano e non ho mai sentito "essere di fuori". O meglio l'ho sentito sì, ma nel senso di "essere di fuori (Roma)", "venire da un'altra città o paese".


----------



## TimLA

In un senso simile (per non essere fuori tema, eek!), ma non ugale,
esiste in Italiano un modo di dire come in Inglese
"Pazzo come una volpe" ?

Una persona normale, ma comporta in modo folle per motivi reconditi.


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> In un senso simile (per non essere fuori tema, eek!), ma non uguale, esiste in italiano un modo di dire come quello inglese
> "Pazzo come una volpe" ?
> 
> Una persona normale, ma che si comporta in modo folle per motivi reconditi.


Nooo, in Italia le volpi sono tutte 'furbe', Tim! Si dice *furbo* come una volpe.


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Nooo, in Italia le volpi sono tutte 'furbe', Tim! Si dice *furbo* come una volpe.


 
Eccoci!!!
Anche in inglese, sono furbe - e c'è una traduzione letterale così...
interessante
Grazie sempre


----------



## Necsus

Prego come sempre, Tim. 
E....... 'niente congratulazioni'!!!


----------



## Akire72

TimLA said:


> In un senso simile (per non essere fuori tema, eek!), ma non ugale,
> esiste in Italiano un modo di dire come in Inglese
> "Pazzo come una volpe" ?
> 
> Una persona normale, ma comporta in modo folle per motivi reconditi.


 
Io ho sempre sentito:

"Sei pazzo/matto come un cavallo"


----------



## rocamadour

Ma perché "pazzo come un cavallo" non vi piace? Io (insieme al "matto da legare" suggerito da sabri) è l'espressione che credo di avere sentito con maggiore frequenza da sempre... E questo mi dà la sensazione di un modo di dire consolidato (a differenza delle varie espressioni tipo "fuori come un balcone", che hanno periodi di auge e poi vengono dimenticate). 
E poi non esisteva anche un famoso capo Sioux di nome Cavallo Pazzo? (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavallo_Pazzo)

Nota "cinematografica": c'è un film francese del 1973 che si intitola _Andrò come un cavallo pazzo _(in originale credo _J'irai comme un cheval fou_).



Scusa akire, non avevo visto il tuo post!


----------



## Carthusian cat

Dipende dal contesto, ma se si tratta di un discorso informale, non userei nessuna delle due . Neanche mia nonna le usa. Le trovo antiquate.
Posso essere d'accordo che "fuori come un balcone" sia una di quelle espressioni che hanno vita breve, ma "essere fuori" in senso assoluto no.
TU SEI FUORI. Lo dico continuamente. Se me ne uscissi con
"sei matto come un cavallo" o "matto da legare" qualcuno mi riderebbe in faccia e mi chiederebbe se di recente ho frequentato troppo qualche vecchia zia ....


----------



## Feder

Beh,sembra quindi che nella nostra lingua non ci siano molto espressioni acclama-psicotici...fa niente...continuerò a usare il mio solito "stai fuori!" o "sei fuori!".


----------

